

HTML5 canvas globalCompositeOperation demo - beej71
http://beej.us/blog/2010/11/html5-canvas-and-globalcompositeoperation/

======
wlievens
This appears to be the same guy who wrote that ancient "socket programming in
C" tutorial that every aspiring "I want to make a multiplayer game" programmer
has read in college.

